# 3 Shots of Drambuie



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2011)

This is 3 shots to make the HDR. Lighting was from through the window, hand held 60 watt bulb, and 2 LCD flashlights.


----------



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

It only takes 2 shots of Drambuie to do me in, 3 shots will overcook me...


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2011)

209 people viewed this image and not a single word except for a joke. I sure got a lot out of it.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2011)

I've done 4 shots of Jose.


Personally Bynx, I think there is not enough of a difference in contrast between the base and background from the subject.  They just kinda melt into each other.

On another note, have you considered lighting a bottle such as this with a strip box?  It produces a nice vertical reflection down the length of the bottle.  Better yet, one on each side.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 1, 2011)

Visually there was lots of contrast between the background and base. The base is a sample piece of ceramic tile in earthy colors as you see. The background was another piece of sample tile but it was a white stone. The incandescent bulb gave it the warm tone you see because my WB was set to auto. It probably took its reading from the sunlight coming through the window. There were 3 different kinds of light. When I saw the final shot I didnt mind the overall similarities because I liked the warmth the overall image has. Just like the warmth I get when I drink Drambuie. As for lighting, strip lighting as you suggest sounds interesting. I will give that a shot next time I shoot a bottle setup like this. Thanks. I used a small flashlight propped behind the botttle to shine through it and give the contents some glow. The main problem I have with the image is the different textures coming through the shot glass. That doesnt work for me at all.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish the background was a dark toned one, to crete a bit of contrast between the bottle and the backdrop. I've never had Drambuie...


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2011)

Bynx said:


> The main problem I have with the image is the different textures coming through the shot glass. That doesnt work for me at all.


There you go.  I couldn't put my finger on it at first, but you hit the Rusty Nail on the head.


----------



## wjwncpro (Jul 1, 2011)

Bynx said:


> 209 people viewed this image and not a single word except for a joke. I sure got a lot out of it.



Well, you did get a lot out of it. After 209 views and 26 days in waiting, finally someone did comment and brought it back to the top even if it was a joke. If I didn't like it I may not have commented at all but you did get more comments and critique since I replied to your thread. As for critique I normally don't judge on photos especially if the photographer is better then me. But if you want my critique I would say you need to open your lens for a more shallow DOF to remove the distraction of the background texture and to keep that texture in the shot glass.
Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## mortovismo (Jul 7, 2011)

Plain white table cloth and similarly white background...to help bring out the colour of the whiskey itself. Beautifully processed shot though.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 7, 2011)

I could have shot the bottle and glass in a light box. All white with no shadows. But I feel the drink is one of warmth, and texture and would be out of place in a hospital white sterile environment. Thats why I did the ceramic tile and stone tile backgrounds. But thanks for your input.


----------



## flea77 (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't mind the textures on the bottom, unfortunately they work their way up too high and into the beverage. Texture in a beverage is never good, makes me think of drinking sand. Maybe shoot from a lower angle and replace the background with something smooth. You can keep the warmth in the background, although I would like to see something a little different to help the foreground stand out more, maybe a little less or little more warmth in the background material.

Allan


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 7, 2011)

I wonder if some very controlled, snooted, side light, or angled from back side to front would help the shot glass pop a little more on the edges?

I say angled, to avoid the light going through the glass and hitting the bottle in a bad way.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 8, 2011)

My light sources for shooting still shots like this are small flashlights, a couple of 60 watt bulbs and the light coming through the window if shot during the daytime. On the sides of the glass and on the bottom of the bottle you can see a hint of white light from the light through the window. There are two small flashlights behind the bottle shining through while Im holding a 60 watt bulb causing the shadow on the bottom tile. All in all, this was a complicated lighting shot for me. I know I felt like a one armed paper hanger. But then thats why Im not making big bucks selling pics like this to ad agencies.


----------



## thedigger (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm new to this site, and after this much time my reply probably won't be seen. But I think maybe add another +/- to your over/under and would love to see the base of old, worn, black leather. It would bring the color from the cap label down to the bottom and separate some of the gold tones. I think it would let the light through the bottom of the bottle show more also.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is a shot while I was fiddling with my various lighting sources.


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Bynx.. as you allowed editing your photos, I gave it a try on photoshop and enhanced it to my taste.. I am with the idea that you can use photoshop and make photos pop-up.. Hope you like..


----------



## Bynx (Jul 9, 2011)

Well as I see it, the liqueur is a thick amber color full of warmth and body. You have darkened the background and lightened the bottle and glass. The contents of both glass and bottle dont look or feel like Drambuie any more. But nice try.


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Well as I see it, the liqueur is a thick amber color full of warmth and body. You have darkened the background and lightened the bottle and glass. The contents of both glass and bottle dont look or feel like Drambuie any more. But nice try.



 If it is so.. it is a miss (I am not a Drambuie expert, sorry)


----------

